# Whoopee



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've just received my TTOC AbsoluTTe magazine. Thanks to all concerned in producing and distributing Issue 21

Joe 8)

PS I love the smell of fresh print [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

ive just recieved mine too  nice and dry aswell this time
thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep mine has arrived along with my renewal notice 3 years has flown by


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got mine as well, and must say its excellent as laways. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine arrived today with a renewal reminder, that year went quick. Surprised though that a report on Stanford Hall in may never happened. :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Good mag with a nice range of totally different articles.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Renewal all done.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Renewal all done.


Excellent Jeff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning, brilliant. Thanks to all who were involved in its production.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Renewal all done.
> ...


 Thanks Dani. You have to though, it's just an excellent club to be in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Yes it is. But it's good of you to say it out loud


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine arrived today thanks to all involved [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Still not had mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I've just received my TTOC AbsoluTTe magazine. Thanks to all concerned in producing and distributing Issue 21
> 
> Joe 8)
> 
> PS I love the smell of fresh print [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


 What about the submitted and quality articles Joe :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Still not had mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm still waiting for something Nick posted at the same time.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

its here now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My parcel isn't


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just arrived now :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just arrived now :wink:


Tell tell mate what was it :?:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Surely not a mod??? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A big box of mags :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A pack of membership cards


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

very very impressed.... best mag so far, keep up the good work

its worth the membership fee alone


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> very very impressed.... best mag so far, keep up the good work
> 
> its worth the membership fee alone


 The membership fee isn't for the mags as it reads on the front cover, "Free to TTOC members" so what is the fee for? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It goes towards the committees Christmas party , I'd just like to say thankyou to everyone who has joined this year we had a great time . Nice to get away from the UK during this cold snap.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> It goes towards the committees Christmas party , I'd just like to say thankyou to everyone who has joined this year we had a great time . Nice to get away from the UK during this cold snap.


 No be honest as i think alot of members would like to know. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It goes to pay for the magazine and all the rest of the membership benefits , sorry I didn't think it was a serious question.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another excellent magazine from John H and all the rest of the team involved.

The technical features are so detailed, so thanks to their authors for taking the time and trouble to photograph it all and then write about it.

Had a free extra with my mag too - a letter saying please renew your membership  Good timing or what :lol:

Now, shall I - - - - or shall I not ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> It goes to pay for the magazine and all the rest of the membership benefits , sorry I didn't think it was a serious question.


 So the mag is NOT free then, maybe the cover should be changed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll get john to put that on his to do list.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The mag is free, if your a member. Non members have to buy them. But its that good i would buy it anyway.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I've just received my TTOC AbsoluTTe magazine. Thanks to all concerned in producing and distributing Issue 21
> ...


Hi Les

I like every aspect of AbsoluTTe. There's always something of special interest to me and the rest makes equally good reading.

Congratulations on your NW appointment.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It goes to pay for the magazine and all the rest of the membership benefits , sorry I didn't think it was a serious question.
> ...


Jeff, what it means is that once you have paid your membership fee you don't need to fork out extra for 4 issues of absoluTTe = hence "free to TTOC members"

However, if someone is not a TTOC member (s)he would need to buy the magazine via the club shop


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 I know that, you know that but do any people wanting to join the club know that, as it looks like you pay your fee to join the club and the mag is free to members. So for your £25 plus postage, non of it is for the mag as it is free so the £25 goes where, or am i reading it wrong. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


New members may and do ask and of course we'll explain


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent issue! Well done to all who were involved.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Dani we only sell the magazines to members so they can complete their collections, one of the perks of membership .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Dani we only sell the magazines to members so they can complete their collections, one of the perks of membership .


Sure Andrew. I forgot to carry on saying "and they will then join the club anyway"


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

brittan said:


> Had a free extra with my mag too - a letter saying please renew your membership  Good timing or what :lol:
> 
> Now, shall I - - - - or shall I not ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


No contest really, and thanks to the Membership Sec for a quick response.

Renewed Saturday, new card (v nice :wink: ) arrived today. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Still havent got mine yet  Can somebody check and see if there is a problem with my membership?


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine arrived in Alaska last Saturday. Should be no problem to the rest of the world!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Still havent got mine yet  Can somebody check and see if there is a problem with my membership?


Please send Andrew wallsendmag a PM. He'll sort it out for you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Still havent got mine yet  Can somebody check and see if there is a problem with my membership?
> ...


Already done Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


You are faster than the fast can be


----------

